# Must be magic



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

For the past week, no electricity/water cuts at all and today we went to have iftar with family, not a single petrol station had any queue.

hmmm


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Also, there were plenty of traffic policemen -actually working- in Nasr City.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Of course no cuts etc... Morsi constantly told us there was no shortage  but the gas pipe line is being blown up again


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

“This was preparing for the coup,” said Naser el-Farash, who served as the spokesman for the Ministry of Supply and Internal Trade under Mr. Morsi. “Different circles in the state, from the storage facilities to the cars that transport petrol products to the gas stations, all participated in creating the crisis.”

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/11/w...that-undermined-morsi.html?smid=tw-share&_r=0

I don't like conspiracy theories, but there is no way everything is suddenly "fixed"


----------

